# 20G updated pics



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

Before







After







My modified canister







DIY Hood 2x18w t-8







DIY Yeast Co2








Let me know what you think. Once this gets fuller i will be moving all of the
plants to my 125g with my reds. I will also need to get more plants. I just want 
to get the hang of things in this smaller tank. I also ordered a Co2 system and 
i will post pics of the set up next week. Dippy you were right DIY yeast gets to 
be a pain.


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

cool, any instruction on the yeast setup and detailed pics.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Awesome job on the DIY hood and CO2. Looking good!


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> cool, any instruction on the yeast setup and detailed pics.


2 bottle caps, 1 hole in the 2 litter and 2 holes in the small one







The 2 bottles zip tied together







The hoses I used hot glue as a sealent







The check valve you can put it were ever as long as everything is air tight







Last the finished product 







I used warm water filled 2 litter half way 2 cups sugar 1 teaspone yeast
Hope this helps i am at work got to go


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

yea it helps a bit but how do you run the lines? thanks..


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How does that HOB canister work? I was looking at one of those for a 20 long. I was thinking of getting rid of my Spilo and starting over being I just moved and he is still at my apartment.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

notaverage said:


> How does that HOB canister work? I was looking at one of those for a 20 long. I was thinking of getting rid of my Spilo and starting over being I just moved and he is still at my apartment.


I think it works great. I added the longer hose on one side so i could have the intake and out on opposite sides.


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> yea it helps a bit but how do you run the lines? thanks..


One line goes from the 2 litter to small bottle and that is were one check valve is. Then from the small bottle you run another line straight in to the tank with an air stone at the end. or you can run it to a bobble counter and an on/off switch then into the tank.

PS: I think it was not worth the time and money. Even though it is not very expensive it is not consistent. I found it very hard to control the bobble per minute. I didn't mind because it was 
a learning experience and the fish in there are cheep. So if you have Ps in your tank i wouldn't take 
the chance.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

is the CO2 pouring out, or is it not enough? interesting


----------



## rickstsi (Apr 6, 2007)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> is the CO2 pouring out, or is it not enough? interesting


Comes and goes. Sometimes 20 per minute sometimes none and the the 2 valves that i bought don't control it well one leaks and the 
other has no fine tuning.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmm..
Can you fix it so there is no leak? Consistency is crucial here. Usually folks don't fine tune DIY CO2, because it puts out what they need and no more
20bpm is great!

I bet the whole problem is the leak


----------

